# Amrit sanchar



## Karmveer (Mar 9, 2019)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh!
I have some doubts regarding amrit sanchar...

Can I eat egg after being baptized?
How can I wear my kirpan while washing my kesh?
Can I wear my underwear under my kachera because i ve got philonidal sinus and kachera scratching against the wound will worsen it...
What is the time of amrit vela??


----------



## Logical Sikh (Mar 10, 2019)

Karmveer said:


> Waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh!
> I have some doubts regarding amrit sanchar...
> 
> Can I eat egg after being baptized?
> ...



Yes, if you want to.
you can tie it around your waist with a GAATTARA.
Sure you can. P.S. Why would you need 2 underwear then. maybe other Forum members can address this point better.
Whenever your mind is fresh ;-)


----------



## Admin (Mar 10, 2019)

Purely your choice!
How does it matter?
How does it matter at all?
Do you mind telling me what vela is not Amrit Vela?


----------



## Karmveer (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks for the answer actually next month I am going to take amrit. So want to clear every doubt which comes in my mind ! 
Anything else you would like to tell me regarding amrit sanchar I would really appreciate that!


----------



## Harry Haller (Mar 11, 2019)

Karmveer said:


> Waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh!
> I have some doubts regarding amrit sanchar...
> 
> Can I eat egg after being baptized?
> ...



You can but there are strict guidelines, the egg has to have its own little kirpan and turban on it before you are able to commence any eating
This is very simple, if you nominate the egg to wear the kirpan, that will leave you free to wash your hair
When you say 'your' underwear, do you mean ladies underwear or something a bit racy?
3.47am, so basically, prior 3.47 every day, you are free to do as you wish!


----------



## Harry Haller (Mar 11, 2019)

Karmveer said:


> Thanks for the answer actually next month I am going to take amrit. So want to clear every doubt which comes in my mind !
> Anything else you would like to tell me regarding amrit sanchar I would really appreciate that!


That is wonderful, I am taking my medical exams to be a doctor next month, although to be fair, I know little about the world of medicine, but hey ho, I am sure I will pick it up


----------

